# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Kriek (Almelo)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Kriek

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Scheepvaarthuis, Almelo

Adres: Twenthe-plein 1-F, Almelo

Website: www.scheepvaarthuis.info


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Kriek*

----------

